# Can some medications cause weight gain?



## Pina (Dec 3, 2021)

Since starting a medication to reduce blood platelets, I noted some weight gain...about 5 lbs. I'm now trying hard to get back to my pre-medication weight. I've also had my BMR checked by a dietician, but I do believe this medication is slowing my metabolism. The breath test showed 1520 cal/day and I eat around 1200cal /day. Unfortunately I cannot switch to another drug. 
Have you experienced a weight gain from some meds? Were you able to conquer the issue?


----------



## Nathan (Dec 3, 2021)

I was taking Celexa back in 2014 and gained 15 lb.s; this disturbed me greatly because I had just finished losing a bunch of weight not too long before.    I quit taking Celexa ...problem solved.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 3, 2021)

Absolutely.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 3, 2021)

Yes.  There are many prescribed medications which can cause weight gain or loss.


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 3, 2021)

Steroids/statins, were the cause of my personal weight gain.  I don't blame them, but they surely improved my appetite.  I took them once for controlling my cholesterol.  Got off them quickly, brought my count and weight down with better control of my intake.


----------



## Purwell (Dec 3, 2021)

You are making me wonder now.
I'm not really sure what they have got me on but I am heavier now than I have ever been.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 3, 2021)

The meds don't cause weight gain, they increase appetite, then we eat too much and gain weight.

Anti anxiety, anti depressants and steroids are famous for this.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2021)

prednisone  which is a steroid, caused me rapid weight gain... and made me bad tempered as hell...


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 3, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> prednisone  which is a steroid, caused me rapid weight gain... and made me bad tempered as hell...


Yes indeed and also makes for some bad joint pain.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 3, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> prednisone  which is a steroid, caused me rapid weight gain... and made me bad tempered as hell...


Same here Holly, back when I was so sick more than seven years ago.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Same here Holly, back when I was so sick more than seven years ago.


I remember you were sick back then... mine was about 4 years ago now... it was a terrible time... . I would never take that prednisone again...


----------



## Owlivia (Dec 4, 2021)

I've been on prednisone since 2003 and yes, weight gain is a big problem.  Lost 35 pounds and want to lose more, but the struggle is real.  

I can't stop the pred due to the health issues, but the side effects are a real burden.

Of course, chocolate doesn't help, I'd give it up, but I'm not a quitter, haha.


----------



## Devi (Dec 4, 2021)

Owlivia said:


> Of course, chocolate doesn't help, I'd give it up, but I'm not a quitter, haha.


Love it!


----------



## Pepper (Dec 4, 2021)

There are medications that cause fluid retention and fluid loss which greatly control weight, having nothing to do with gaining extra appetite; iow, has nothing to do with more food, or needing to control food intake.  Blah!


----------



## Liberty (Dec 4, 2021)

Pina said:


> Since starting a medication to reduce blood platelets, I noted some weight gain...about 5 lbs. I'm now trying hard to get back to my pre-medication weight. I've also had my BMR checked by a dietician, but I do believe this medication is slowing my metabolism. The breath test showed 1520 cal/day and I eat around 1200cal /day. Unfortunately I cannot switch to another drug.
> Have you experienced a weight gain from some meds? Were you able to conquer the issue?


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 4, 2021)

Went for my semi-annual checkup on the 23rd of Nov. My PC was away so I had to see another PC.  As she came in she commented on my previous labs, told me how impressed she was.  I guess being somewhat anal helps.  I have a weird routine & diet anyway.  

Then this AM I was reading about a study someone had made, especially how healthful walking was.  I walk 30 minutes daily, have for more than 8 years.  The cardiologist they interviewed said that a daily 20 minute walk works wonders for your health, whatever, it seems to benefit me. I notice little aches 'n pains if I miss a day.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Dec 9, 2021)

Absolutely I got up to 357 lbs from taking psychotropic medication.


----------



## Pookie (Dec 10, 2021)

Almost 20 years ago now, I went through a very rough patch in my life and I was put on Amitriptyline (sp?) the generic form of Elavil. 

That stuff made me *super* hungry! I ate a* lot* when I was on it for about 6 months, and luckily I got through the rough patch and was taken off it.

Good thing, too. If I'd stayed on it longer, I'd have my own zip code and be tracked by satellites.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 19, 2021)

I found it depends on how much the drug increases the appetite.  I took one drug that caused me to eat nonstop and am still struggling to take the weight off.  Some drugs are worse than others in increasing appetite.  Not all psyche drugs cause weight gain but many do and it also depends on the dosage.

I've never gained weight from other types of drugs.


----------



## Tom 86 (Dec 19, 2021)

JustinCase said:


> Went for my semi-annual checkup on the 23rd of Nov. My PC was away so I had to see another PC.  As she came in she commented on my previous labs, told me how impressed she was.  I guess being somewhat anal helps.  I have a weird routine & diet anyway.
> 
> Then this AM I was reading about a study someone had made, especially how healthful walking was.  I walk 30 minutes daily, have for more than 8 years.  The cardiologist they interviewed said that a daily 20 minute walk works wonders for your health, whatever, it seems to benefit me. I notice little aches 'n pains if I miss a day.


I agree about walking.  I use to walk about 2 to 3 miles a day or every other day in-store aisles. I was down in my weight to what my Dr wanted 180 lbs.  Well, I had to quit my walking because I'm needed a new knee replacement & the pain in that knee is over 20.  So all I do is eat an egg with 1 carb toast & coffee with Splenda twice a day.  

  I'm now up to 220 & gaining.  I keep telling the surgery nurse if I don't get my knee replaced soon I'm going to look like the Macys blimp.  She keeps saying that they can't do "elective" surgeries because of all the Conav patents in the hospital rooms.


----------



## katlupe (Dec 27, 2021)

My bf is on quite a bit of prescriptions due to heart attack and other issues. He cannot lose weight unless he stopped his meds which he cannot do. At times they will give him a different water pill and he can lose as much as 15 lbs. in one day. But it goes up and down. He eats the wrong foods but I don't think he really eats a lot compared to other men.


----------



## richard_saunders (Jan 25, 2022)

Pina said:


> Since starting a medication to reduce blood platelets, I noted some weight gain...about 5 lbs. I'm now trying hard to get back to my pre-medication weight. I've also had my BMR checked by a dietician, but I do believe this medication is slowing my metabolism. The breath test showed 1520 cal/day and I eat around 1200cal /day. Unfortunately I cannot switch to another drug.
> Have you experienced a weight gain from some meds? Were you able to conquer the issue?


You can absolutely gain weight depending on what medication you are on.  Much of it is due to water retention.  Often this will moderate once your body gets used to the new medication.  Google "homeostasis".  

You should definitely let your doctor know in case something else is going on.

I can't imagine eating only 1200 calories/day.


----------



## richard_saunders (Jan 25, 2022)

richard_saunders said:


> You can absolutely gain weight depending on what medication you are on.  Much of it is due to water retention.  Often this will moderate once your body gets used to the new medication.  Google "homeostasis".
> 
> You should definitely let your doctor know in case something else is going on.
> 
> I can't imagine eating only 1200 calories/day.


Also, make sure you are drinking enough water.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 25, 2022)

There are at least two ways medication can cause weight loss, increased appetite and water retention.  Eating more will lead to real fat gain, but water retention is just water, not fat.  I have learned not to worry too much about water retention based weight gain or loss.  But I do worry about fat gain.


richard_saunders said:


> I can't imagine eating only 1200 calories/day.


I did it, actually a bit lower, for a  year and a half.  Lost about 160 lbs that way.  Really messed with my metabolism though, I now believe slower weight loss and a few more calories would have served me better.


----------



## richard_saunders (Jan 31, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> There are at least two ways medication can cause weight loss, increased appetite and water retention.  Eating more will lead to real fat gain, but water retention is just water, not fat.  I have learned not to worry too much about water retention based weight gain or loss.  But I do worry about fat gain.
> 
> I did it, actually a bit lower, for a  year and a half.  Lost about 160 lbs that way.  Really messed with my metabolism though, I now believe slower weight loss and a few more calories would have served me better.


That's amazing.  Congrats.  Hopefully now you can adopt a better long term strategy.


----------



## Bellbird (Jan 31, 2022)

Anti depressant tablets can cause weight gain. Three years ago I went from a size 16 to 22. And no amount of cutting back on my food did any good, as it was if I had cut back anymore I might as well have stopped eating. The doctor was onto me to get the weight off, which really bugged me, I realised what the problem was. To cut a long story short I came off that tablet and within a month I was back to my usual weight and size. What a relief that was. I now have a new wardrobe ,clothes I couldn’t get into for years.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 31, 2022)

Overeating causes weight gain, not medication. Some do however, cause water-retention but that's temporary.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 1, 2022)

I may be gaining from Gabapentin.  It helps but my weight has increased.


----------

